# Hoyt Aspen Redline



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

At a pro shop today chatting and look down the hall and see a long axeled bow in lefty....I inquired and Fred the owner said shoot it, it's been hanging there a couple years. Checked it out and shot it and was blown away at it's speed and quietness for a older bow. It had no scratches or dings just probably needs a new string. So..........I inquired and Fred said " how bout a hundred bucks" I said sold !! Couldn't bring it hone but will be heading down there in a couple days. In the meantime, I can't find much information. Specs etc.....it looked to be 40" a to a and 8 1/2 brace. Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

So is the "redline" the cam or limb name. This Aspen wasn't as long as I'm thinking aspens are!?? It also had solid limbs and is a one cam.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I believe redline is the name of the cam and ( I'm guessing here) but I think it was it was around 42" or 43" ata.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I just found a little info here on the Aspen Redline.

The ata is listed @ 40 1/2" and they offered two different Redline cams. The two are the Redline and the Redline HO. The HO might be the higher let-off one of the two. Not sure about the HO it could also be the faster Redline cam. Maybe someone else knows a little more about em.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks jmoose!


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, sounds like a great find! Sure cant beat the price. How does that one cam draw, nice and smooth? Just wondering, good luck with it, Eric


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Eric, it did draw smooth! Pretty impressed for a 2000 model year bow! ( at least I think it was made that yr from my research! )


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

2000 Aspen with Redline cams
letoff, Brace, ATA, Draw, Cam, String, CC, Buss
75 /65% 8 1/4 39 1/2 27 1 97.75 42.25 44
75 /65% 8 1/4 39 1/2 28 2 97.75 42.25 44
75 /65% 8 1/4 39 1/2 29 3 97.75 42.25 44
75 /65% 8 1/4 39 1/2 30 4 97.75 42.25 44
75 /65% 8 1/2 39 1/2 31 5 100.25 42.75 42
75 /65% 8 1/2 39 1/2 32 6 100.25 42.75 42
75 /65% 8 1/2 39 1/2 33 7 100.25 42.75 42
75 /65% 8 1/4 40 34 8 102.25 43.25 42


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks bowfreak 70 ! I think I found a diamond in the rough here, really enjoying it!"


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

That bow will draw easy hit hard and be fun to shoot, I still have a 44.5in ATA 8.625in Brace with wheels that out shoot a Katara off the rack and its the fun tank.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Gonna get pics of her up today! .....this redline can is sweet! .....thanks again.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Gonna try pics...here we go! Hope this works!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Another ....


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice Bow!
Did you buy it bare or with all the extras? 

Looks like you got a great deal either way. Congrats!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

It's an Aspen Redline 1999 I had one just like it. Infact I killed my first bowkill buck with it. These are some great shooting old bows. I believe the cams are either 65% (redline HO) or 75% (redline HL) the hl and ho stands for high let off and high output if I remeber corectly, howbeit that could have been a year 2000 thing. The cams on my old aspen which adjusted 1/2 inch up or down and I do remember I shot 65% let off. A #4 cam was 30" #3 was 29 and so forth. Also #5 and up used a diferent size idler wheel as the base cam size was larger.

Hope this helps.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Sinko-- great info. Thanks!! It says ho, so it must be 65%..perfect for fingers!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh, it came with 2 piece quiver and stabilizer and I put rest and sight on!...


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

I DO NEED SIDE PLATES or a grip if anyone knows where I can get them.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

catkinson said:


> I DO NEED SIDE PLATES or a grip if anyone knows where I can get them.


Again from my expreience it will shoot better with out them.

Also that bow has an IBO of 292.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

sinko said:


> Again from my expreience it will shoot better with out them.
> 
> Also that bow has an IBO of 292.


I also would try it w/o the side plates , that Redline cam is an absolute dream to shoot , hard back wall , smooth , and for its day pretty quick , should make a heck of a bow for you


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Will try it, thanks guys!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

way to go cat !!! I now knight you BOHO2 !!! LOL


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Never thought a $100 bow would be my first choice but really prefer it! Thanks
...how's the season down south?


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

First one cam Hoyt I've seen!


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice lookin' bow, BOHO2! lol


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

..........


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Eric, but I'll probably part with one..but not this one!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

rut is on full blast here. they just seem to always be chasing where Im not hunting. lol typical year for me. haha


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

BOHO said:


> way to go cat !!! I now knight you BOHO2 !!! LOL


He's been Knighted and now will be known as *Sir Cat*. :wink:


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

SIR CAT it is! I believe I will gird my loins with the finest camo and beseech upon myself this day one last hunt of 2011. LOL....okay as my wife would say at this point " that's enough!" Happy new year everyone!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

HA !! Well so much for you going to Hooters then


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

ia bhtr said:


> I also would try it w/o the side plates , that Redline cam is an absolute dream to shoot , hard back wall , smooth , and for its day pretty quick , should make a heck of a bow for you


.....I've owned 2 bows with Redline cams, a 2000 Defiant with XT-2000 limbs,( I still have it) and an '02 or '03 UltraTec (traded it a while back).....Both bows were pretty quick....The Defiant will do 290 with 5 g.p.p., and peep in the string, at 28.5" draw length, 40" ATA, and a tick over 7" brace height....it's also very very quiet for a bow with no string stopper....At 63#, and a 400-450 grain arrow, it doesn't need silencers on the string....I do have about 5 Eliminator buttons down near the bottom cam....These take some of the "twang" out of the bow ....I reckon that an Aspen with a Redline cam would be a great Finger bow, in particular for hunting....Jim


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Jim...this bow is quiet!


----------

